# How do you like them apples?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I like them apples good.  Nice, chrisp, and sweet. Was home looking for something sweet earlier and found some apples in the fridge. Now this was just something I forgot in the fridge that turned out to be an experiement with some good results.

The apples I have are red delicous. I got them back like Feb/2011. Yup, almost 6months now tucked away in the fridge. I run my fridge a bit on the cold side about 3-4C with sometimes some things freezing. Well, I figure the high suger content is what kept the apples good.

I peeled it, cut it up, no center rot at all nice and clean, tasted it and it seemed to have full sweetness and flavor. Not like an over ripe watermelon where it's like sugar water and the flavor is all gone. Nice to know that apples can store this long should a zombie apoc or apple shortage happened.. I've got few more in there and I feel they could probably hold till Oct. which means if thee is an apple sale stock up people and save money.

Totally did not expect those results.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, interesting. That's pretty much the opposite of the "experiment" I tried when I left a bag of apples in my car for a while during the hottest part of last summer. They got really really sickly sweet smelling. I didn't try them but the cows at Bronte park liked them anyhow


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

tips on how to store apples for a long, long time

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/fallick41.html


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> tips on how to store apples for a long, long time
> 
> http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/fallick41.html


Thanks mate. Good reference material when I get some new printer paper and keep that handy.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Found a 50/50 semi frozen apple earlier today at home. The skin was slightly wrinkled but after the skin peeling, slicing, core removal and giving it like 10mins to defrost it as the same flavor like the one I had the other day. Anyways interesting results as I would have thought I would have had rotten cores in those apples.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Keeping a really cold fridge is awesome...i do it in my condo and I had lettuce in a ziploc that stayed fresh and crisp without developing ice for over a month... Lettuce! I think it also helps that the fridge doesn't get opened too too often so less air gets in. Either way, other than bread which becomes kind of hard when cooled, the really cold fridge keeps everything significantly longer ime. My fuji apples rarely last longer than a week after I buy them but on the rare occasions they have stayed for a long time they did indeed keep remarkably well.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Keeping a really cold fridge is awesome...i do it in my condo and I had lettuce in a ziploc that stayed fresh and crisp without developing ice for over a month... Lettuce! I think it also helps that the fridge doesn't get opened too too often so less air gets in. Either way, other than bread which becomes kind of hard when cooled, the really cold fridge keeps everything significantly longer ime. My fuji apples rarely last longer than a week after I buy them but on the rare occasions they have stayed for a long time they did indeed keep remarkably well.


For the lettuce did you put a small sheet of paper towel in it? What lettuce was stored? Iceberg? Romaine, etc?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well having the last apple now. The last one looked like the others. Firm, when peeled looked slight green tint ( like mine a little less ripe), but when I cut it in the middle it was starting to brown out about the size of a big toe nail. I removed the core and stem and cut it up. Tastes fresh, full of flavor, and chrisp just like the other ones. WOW! I am amazed it held out 8 months now since my first posting. If I had more I'd go for the 12month test. Looks like apples are one long lasting survival food to stock up on for all the school/college/uni/pantry extenders out there..


----------

